# Shire Horse Show 14th / 15th March



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

We won a free Pass for this show  ....just booked a pitch for Friday / Saturday, so may see some of you there

Les


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*show*

Hi

Where is the show?


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Its at the East of England Showground, Alwalton, near Peterborough


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

This week? That came around quick, may have to take the nieces and nephews this weekend  I can see the showground from where i stay.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*ShireHorse Show*

Congratulations on winning tickets.

I won some day passes last year; gave them to my brother as I had already booked to camp onsite. (Never thought I'd win tickets!)
We had a great time; pitch was beside the practice ring and so could see the shires really well.
The entertainment hall has been revamped for this year and should be great now, was ok for evening drinks with competitors and stall holders.

I'm quite envious of you, wish I could go too.

Have a great time

Pam


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

*Re: ShireHorse Show*



Bella said:


> Congratulations on winning tickets.
> 
> I won some day passes last year; gave them to my brother as I had already booked to camp onsite. (Never thought I'd win tickets!)
> We had a great time; pitch was beside the practice ring and so could see the shires really well.
> ...


Thanks, we are looking forward to it. Sue is a specialist Equine Artist, and we are taking lots of photos to use for her artwork. Her Website is HERE

Les


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

It was a great weekend...arrived Fri, loads of space to pitch. Nice spot right by some trees. It got a bit wild Sat night, howling gales and rain....watched with interest as a big Hymer had to be dragged offthe grass by Tractor....then thought "Hmm, we have to try that yet!" 8O Fortunatly, no such problem, drove straight off with minimal wheelspin.

Learn't a lesson about Invertors....they are a waste of time! Lasted 20 minutes running the TV before totally flattening the 85ah Leisure Battery. Oh well. Mostly use hookup, so no problem. As the TV is actually a 12volt input, may try it straight from the battery next time, but NOT that way if hooked up.

Next purchase def. a Gaslow system, and (yes, I've read the reviews...) an Omni directional TV antenna....either Glomex or the dreaded Status, which reading between the lines actually works ok in a lot of areas.

Les


----------

